# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  کلاسی برای بهتر نمایش دادن گزارشات

## س.حمیدیانفر

سلابه همه دوستان
همونطور که همتون میدونید یکی از مهمترین مشکلات گزارشگیری در ویژوال فاکس نمایش کاراکتر های فارسی هست که این مشکل به استفاده از کلاسی که میفرستم ان شاء الله تا حدی کمتر خواهد شد 

خواهش میکنم هر گونه نظر و پیشنهادی رو برام بفرستین تا کار بهتر و جامعتر انجام بشه

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

سلام آقای حمیدیانفر
فایل Amoz.vcx,vct رو کم داره

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 

شرمندم این فایلها تو یه پوشه‌ی دیگه بود و من یادم رفت کپیش کنم 
  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

آقای حمیدیانفر سلام
الهی که خدا هر چی میخوای بهت بده  :wink:  :wink: 
دستت درد نکنه به جاش یه کلاس گذاشتم موقتا کارم حل شد.
کار خیلی جالبی بود.
میتونم بگم که نگرانی ما از بابت مشکل گزارشات  حل شد.
از بچه های دیگه خواهش میکنم فایل رو بگیرن و روش نظر بدن.
البته یه تغییر کوچولو توش دادم که با تیپ برنامه های من جور بشه.
جداً دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## kia1349

تبریک میگم جناب سعید خان

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

سلام به همه دوستان
یه مشکل دیگه در استفاده از این روش پیدا شد :cry: .وقتی که گزارش بزرگ باشه بعد از چند بار مرور کل گزارش به صورت صفحه به صفحه پیغام خطایی میده که برای کامل شدن پروسه حافظه کافی وجود نداره
من با ایده خوب آقای حمیدیانفر  یه پروژه ساده درست کردم که از دوستان میخوام اونو دانلود کنن و کل گزارش رو با کلید Page Down , Page Up دو دور مرور نماینند .
امیدوارم برای این مشکل یه راه حل پیدا بشه.

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

پروژه

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
باتشکر فراوان از همه  دوستان عزیزم مخصوصا آقای رفیعی که کار رو جالبتر کردن
                                             :wink:   علی جون دوست داریم :wink: 

اگه درست متوجه شده باشم این ایراد مربوط به activate event فرم گزارشه که برای بدست آوردن تعداد کل صفحات گزارش یکبار کل گزارشرو  (بدون نشون دادن توی فرم ) چاپ میکنه و شماره آخرین صفحه رو میگیره . که به نظر خودم روش زیاد منطقی نیست اگه کسی راه حل بهتری سراغ داره خواهش میکنم بگه  راستی علت اینکار من هم به خاطر این بود که متغیر سیستمی سراغ نداشتم که تعداد کل صفحات گزارشرو  برگردونه 

موفق باشیم   :lol:

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

دوباره سلام 

اول یه سوال از علی آقای گل     علی جان این متغییر PageTotal_ که توی activate event فرم هست چیه ؟

بعدشم خواهش میکنم دوستان محبت کنن روی یه مشکل کوچولوی دیگه کمی فکر کنن 
مشکل ازاین قراره که اگه تو گزارشات فاکسپرو بخواهیم اعداد رو فارسی چاپ کنیم باید حتما به شکل کاراکتری توی گزارش قرار بگیرن 
از طرفی اگه یه فیلد رو قرار باشه جمع بزنیم نمیتونیم این کلک رو سوار کنیم !!  :(  حالا به نظر شما چه باید کرد ؟

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

سعید جان سلام
ما مخلصیم
اول از همه بچه ها میخوام که این چند مشکل جدید رو روش کار کنن چون این روش ایده جالبیه.
و در مورد PageTotal_  این یه متغیر سیستمی هست که توی VFP8 اضافه شده و کلی کار ما رو راحت کرده.
برای فارسی چاپ شدن اعداد بهترین راه و ساده ترین راه اینه که از یه فونت فارسی استفاده کنی.

سعید جان ما مخلصیم

----------


## kia1349

برای فارسی نشون دادن فیلد عددی از فونت badr استفاده کنید ولی اگر اونو بصورت کارکتر میگیرید میتونید با فانکشن val دو فیلد را با هم جمع کنید

----------


## kia1349

ضمنا از متغیر سیستمی استفاده کنید تا توی vfp7 هم کارائی داشته باشه

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام
به نظر شما میشه تابعی نوشت که برای جمع زدن یه فیلد بشه از اون استفاده کرد
یعنی ما بجای اینکه توی قسمت جمع گزارش یه فیلد قرار بدیم و از طریق...Calculations  بخواهیم جمع بزنیم یا معدل بگیریم ، یه تابع ساده بنویسیم که اینکار رو برامون انجام بده ..... تقریبا یه چیزی شبیه تابع جالبی که علی جان توی گزارشش گذاشته بود (strlen)
 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

سعید جان سلام
آره میشه ولی بهتره حتی الامکان از توابع خود فاکس باشه.
من یه نمونه برات نوشتم البته فرصت نشد کامل تست کنم.
برای نمونه یه مثال برات نوشتم

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

> سلام به همه دوستان
> یه مشکل دیگه در استفاده از این روش پیدا شد :cry: .وقتی که گزارش بزرگ باشه بعد از چند بار مرور کل گزارش به صورت صفحه به صفحه پیغام خطایی میده که برای کامل شدن پروسه حافظه کافی وجود نداره
> من با ایده خوب آقای حمیدیانفر  یه پروژه ساده درست کردم که از دوستان میخوام اونو دانلود کنن و کل گزارش رو با کلید Page Down , Page Up دو دور مرور نماینند .
> امیدوارم برای این مشکل یه راه حل پیدا بشه.


این مشکل رو هنوز کسی نتونسته حل کنه

----------

